# أطلب برنامج pro model للمحاكاة ........( أرجو الرد ).



## عماد الشيخي (15 يوليو 2006)

أطلب برنامج pro model للمحاكاة ........( أرجو الرد ).

وإذاكان هناك شرح لهذا البرنامج
:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: 
:68:


----------



## العربي غيور (16 يوليو 2006)

مرحبة اخي عماد عندي برنامج promodel لكن كيف اوصلا ليك.
ومتحمل هم.


----------



## عماد الشيخي (18 يوليو 2006)

شكرا أخي العربي غيور , يكفيني تحديد أي رابط من أي موقع ولو ما لقيت رابط معليش لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها .


----------



## العربي غيور (23 يوليو 2006)

انشالله في اقرب فرصة ايكون عندك .


----------

